# Boots



## Thunderlove (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi there,
Where do you all buy western-style boots for a good price? I don't want to mess with lace-up boots this summer!

Thanks


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Depending on what you consider a good price.

I got some Lucchesse Resistol boots that have been good boots, I get compliments on them often for about $130 on sale.

Have some Boulets that I bought 8 years ago on sale for $110 been resoled three times and still going strong.

The boots I show/rodeo in are Anderson Bean paid $300 on sale at their booth at the NCHA Futurity. Very comfortable and nice boots but the double welt ing stitching on the sole is thicker than my everyday boots so I have to be careful when I bale off my horse in a hurry as not to get hung in my stirrups.

Never been a fan of Ariats but my husband has had a pair for years that have been resoled three times. I never had much luck with Justins either, I destroy them within months.


----------



## Thunderlove (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't want to spend more then a hundred dollars.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Depends on what you are looking to do, and what type of riding you do. If you show something like Western Pleasure where looks are important, you're going to want to spend a little more because good-looking show boots are pricey. 

If it's just trail/barrel/whatever where looks aren't important, Ariats are nice and comfortable, and if you watch for sales you can often get a nice pair for about $60-$80. Sometimes you can find them on Craigslist or Ebay where somebody got the wrong size, or got a pair and didn't like them. 

I suggest going to a western-wear outfitter or someplace that sells them, trying on a bunch of different types and kinds to see what you find comfortable, and then trying to find a better price online. Clearance racks/open box sales are your friends!


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Thunderlove said:


> I don't want to spend more then a hundred dollars.


I get the need to save money. I really do. But I believe in making meaningful investments. Making an investment into a really good pair of boots that will hold up a long time is a really good idea. The less you spend on something especially something that's going to get beat up like boots, the less you'll spend overall in the long run. I doubt a boot less than $100 is going to hold up for even a few months. It's a much better financial decision to spend a little more for quality and durability.

That being said, i have a pair of Justin's for riding every day and a pair of Tony Lama's for showing. You can look online and different sites have them in the $100-$250 range depending where you go.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We have a discount boot store fairly close so I buy mine there. They sell factory seconds of name brand boots (sometimes you can't even find the flaw) and the last time I bought boots there they were all priced at $65.00 but it's been several years since I've bought any. This is because when I find a boot I like I buy 2 pairs because I'm old enough to know that they probably won't still be making that kind the next time I need a pair.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

How much time and patients do you have? I have found some really cool boots at thrift stores and consignment shops. I can always find low heal, ankle high, black leather boots at goodwill to wear with my half chaps. I got a nice pair of heavier, brown leather boots for everyday riding and bumming around the barn at a thrift store for 20 bucks (and they had never been worn).

And check these out that I got at a consignment store. Old ******'s for $40.00. They had a small hole in the leather sole so I sent them to the company and they put new soles on for $50. and sent them back in a new box

If you have the patients, you can find some pretty neat stuff for little money


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I like the thrift store idea! Older leather boots that are still in good condition can be taken to a cobbler for repairs, and you can also buy some good inserts for them to make them more comfy.


----------

